

US Presidential Order Allows the State Confiscate Crypto ‘Without Prior Notice’ - elmar
http://cointelegraph.com/news/113850/us-presidential-order-allows-the-state-to-confiscate-crypto-holdings-without-prior-notice

======
elmar
“Now the USA can simply confiscate all crypto without any need for time
consuming paperwork. This I believe puts USA in the lead (by a big margin)
over China and Russia as far as dictatorial level usurpation of financial
rights,”

~~~
jgeorge
We're Number One! We're Number One!

